
$25K Accelerator no equity in sunny Miami, FL - jbermudez5
I was part of the first class, great program from a joint effort between Venture Hive and the city of Miami. Startups in the hospitality industry, trade and logistics, creative arts and healthcare should apply.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;miami.venturehive.co&#x2F;
======
cerrelio
This seems a little fishy. As someone who grew up in south Florida - you never
get something for nothing in the swamp. Applicants should background-check
their financiers and read the fine print.

~~~
jbermudez5
I was in the program ([http://pando.com/2012/08/29/nightpro-gives-nightclubs-
some-t...](http://pando.com/2012/08/29/nightpro-gives-nightclubs-some-
technological-love/)) So was Everypost ([http://tech.co/everypost-
raises-850k-seed-round-sees-weekly-...](http://tech.co/everypost-
raises-850k-seed-round-sees-weekly-10-user-growth-2014-09) ) and Fan Machine (
[http://www.thefanmachine.com/?lang=en](http://www.thefanmachine.com/?lang=en)
)

Some of the mentors/speakers during my class were Neil Patel, Dave McClure,
Murat Aktihanoglu( ERA NY , Open English CTO, Jesus Rodriguez from Kidozen and
many more.

It is a legitimate effort from the City of Miami to attract and foster tech
companies that are relevant to local verticals.

~~~
cerrelio
I left Miami for California years ago for the following reasons.

\- The industries are all quite conservative and technophobic. \- A non-
trivial percentage of businessmen are associated with money laundering and/or
drugs. \- There is a paucity of talented/capable programmers. \- The local
government is ridiculously corrupt.

All of these make it extremely difficult to grow any sort of tech business. I
actually don't believe Miami will ever become more than a resort/vacation
city; not before I die. I applaud the City of Miami government for attempting
this, but I can't say I'm hopeful anything useful will be produced from this
effort.

During the last "boom" in Miami I had two friends who went into business with
a well-connected Latin American businessman and he eventually sold the company
to a large corporation (you'd know of it). They all started with double digit
ownership percentages, but after time and a ton of legal acrobatics my friends
had been watered down to a pittance. They were able to pay off their car loans
after the sale (multiple millions). They got scammed, in short.

So be careful in Miami and read the fine print. :)

------
mazeway
Is it open to foreigners?

------
simonll
Thanks that looks great

